# Original Dora-9 manual



## gaussianum (Feb 27, 2006)

I wrote:



> After browsing the FW-190 A5/A6 manual, from another forum, one can read that the plane reached 2000 m in 2.4 minutes.
> 
> Since an empirical calculation gives, from this data, a climb-rate that is at least one order-of-magnitude higher than any climb-rate I have ever seen, I conclude that climb-rate calculation involves some variable that I haven't included.
> 
> ...



Now I know what was wrong. For example 3,300 feet/s is actually 3300 feet/s. I took the comma as a decimal point. So, please ignore the first question.

Do you know where I can find an original Dora-9 manual?


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 28, 2006)

Try here, www.luftfahrt-archiv-hafner.de


----------



## gaussianum (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks KraziKanuk.


----------

